# Imac G5 / Power Mac bi G5 ou Mac mini core duo pour PAO cs4



## fabienduccio (13 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour!

Alors, voilà, tout est dans le titre. Je suis à la recherche d'un mac d'occasion pour une utilisation PAO de la suite adobe CS2 et CS4.

En parcourant un peu les forums j'ai pu lire qu'il était déconseillé d'acheter un power mac bi processeur G5 car il était devenu obsolète... peu évolutif etc... J'ai lu ensuite que pour le même prix, il valait mieux se tourner vers un mac mini pour la même puissance et plus récent et mieux compatible du fait qu'il est intel.

Actuellement je travaille sur un petit macbook 2 ghz intel core 2 duo avec 2giga de ram. Je travaille sur la suite CS4 et CS2 sans trop de difficulté excepté sur les fichiers très très volumineux. Mais ça va.

Mon budget étant limité, j'aimerai investir dans une plateforme avec un plus grand écran (20" minimum). Niveau puissance, j'aimerai au minimum ce que j'ai déjà avec mon portable, et plus serait mieux.

J'ai vu par exemple un power mac G5 bi processeur 1,8ghz avec 3go de ram plus un écran de 20", avec OS X Leopard 10.5.8. Le tout pour 250 euros. Je trouve le prix très raisonnable mais mon inquiétude est de savoir si je vais pouvoir faire tourner CS4 et autres softs qui fonctionennt bien sous intel. Et si il ne faudrait pas que je me tourne vers un mac mini ou un imac intel core 2 duo (même config que pour mon macbook).

Sans oublier bien sûr que le principal pour moi est de bosser sur un écran plus grand!

J'ai été un peu long, mais j'espère que vous saurez m'aiguiller dans cette recherche un peu compliquée. (C'est compliqué pour moi ces histoires de processeurs intel et pas intel).

Merci pour vos futures réponses!


----------



## jellyboy74 (13 Janvier 2013)

Hello !

Dans tous les cas il faudras que tu achète donc un écran , qui selon sa taille et sa définition demanderas une certaine ressource vidéo . 

Pour avoir eu un G5 bi je peu te dire qu'en terme de performances pure ca fouète littéralement n'importe quel core 2 duo !
Mais le problème c'est qu'il n'y a plus d'apps pour ces modèle et que tu restera tous le temps coincé sur 10.5 ( ce qui n'est pas forcément un mal !! ) 

Un mac mini sera moins performant MAIS il pourra évoluer un minimum et surtout accueillir les nouveaux soft . 

Par contre je me pose juste une petite question , pourquoi ne pas simplement acheter un display port to DVI/HDMI et ne pas brancher ton boobook sur un grand écran et investir dans une palette graphique ? ca te coutera surement moins chers . 

Après si vraiment tu veux une réponse si c'est uniquement pour bosser la photo , perso je prendrais un G5 .


----------



## fabienduccio (13 Janvier 2013)

Merci pour ta réponse!

Dans l'annonce, la personne vend son écran "Apple Cinema Display ADC 19 pouces". Pour 250 euros avec l'UC c'est pas mal. 
J'aurai pu comme tu dis relier mon portable à un écran externe mais ma copine bosse avec des softs aussi et il nous faudrait de toute façon un deuxième ordi.

Pour l'environnement, ça ne me dérange pas d'être en 10.5 (ce qui correspond à Leopard, c'est bien ça?). Je suis en Léopard sur mon mac book, et je n'utilise pas beaucoup les nouvelles fonctionnalités. Peut être les quatre écrans virtuels et encore. Pour Lion, je ne le connais pas, mais ce n'est pas vraiment ça qui m'importe. C'est la suite CS4 le plus important. Il faut qu'elle fonctionne, et bien.

Pour ce qui est de la fonction, je fais des travaux de graphisme, de la mise en page et de la retouche photo très basique (gestions des niveaux, quelques filtres, quelques petites transformations mais rien de très poussé! Le plus lourd, c'est quand je dois assembler dans une même zone de travail 30 scans A3 en 48bits couleurs pour atteindre un fichier de plus d'un giga... là ça rame sévère, mais les cas sont très rares! Donc je n'en tiens pas compte).

Quand tu dis: un mac mini sera moins performant MAIS il pourra évoluer un minimum et surtout accueillir les nouveaux soft . Qu'entends tu par évoluer un minimum et accueillir les nouveaux softs? (les nouveaux OS et nouvelles suites Adobe par exemple?).

Je viens de trouver une nouvelle annonce d'une UC seule pour 300 euros: Power mac G5
2X2,7 Ghz - mémoire 6,5 GO DDR SDRAM 
Disque dur de 230 GO + autre disque dur interne 230 GO
Max OS 10.4 Tiger
Bluetooth, airport, graveur, clavier et souris mac. 

Ca me semble très puissant je me trompe?

Enfin, ma question reste en suspend quand à la compatibilité de la suite CS4 et des mac power mac G5.

Merci à vous.


----------



## jellyboy74 (13 Janvier 2013)

Exactement . Sur un mini tu pourras mettre un futur sc mais ça ne s'arrête pas là , sur les architecture ppc il n'y a plus de maj sur beaucoup de programmes comme itunes , adobe flash etc etc etc . Ca empêche pas du tout que ça fonctionne mais à long terme c'est frustrant alors que sur un intel tu es sûr que tout marche . Reste que le top serait que tu te trouves un mac mini en i3/i5 d'occase avec la HD3000 et un écran pas chers sur matériel ou LDLC . 

Après personnellement quand j'ai revendu mon g5 je me suis fait un hackintosh pour 500 euros en attendant que mon taf me fournisse un mac pro . Ca marchais très très fort mais c'est pas très légal !!!

Tu as quoi comme budget ?


----------



## fabienduccio (13 Janvier 2013)

J'ai trois cent euros de budget environ. Je peux pousser à 350, voire 400. Je pourrai mettre quatre cent si ça vaut vraiment le coup.

Par rapport aux MAJ; ça peut en effet poser des problèmes, car je compte aussi aller sur le net avec. Et j'ai oublié de le dire, faire un peu de webdesign. Il ne faudrait pas que ça me bloque pour flash. Pour itunes, c'est pas un problème.

Un mac mini avec i5 sera plus puissant qu'un core 2 duo? Neufs ils sont à 570 euros à 2.3ghz. Sachant que oui, j'ai un adaptateur mac vers VGA pour un écran. J'ai une bonne télé qui pourrait faire l'affaire dans un premier temps.

Ton option est peut être plus intéressante. Quitte à investir cette somme. J'aimerai que l'ordi ne devienne pas trop vite obsolète non plus...

Pour le mini i5 et hd 3000, je peux l'avoir pour 390 euros. C'est peut être plus intéressant d'allonger 90 euros en plus pour ça, plutôt qu'un pmac G5? J'ai déjà l'adaptateur VGA, le clavier et la souris sans fils, et la télé qui fera office d'écran au début.

Qu'en pensez vous?


----------



## jellyboy74 (13 Janvier 2013)

Ah bah oui à 390 euros un mac mini en i5 c'est très bon !! 

On va dire que y'a pas photo ! hi hi hi oh oh oh , blague du dimanche ! 

Sans aucunnes comparaison tu pourra travailler comme tu le veux et pour longtemps avec un mini i5 et surtout ils sont largement plus puissant que les core2duo !!

A l'époque ou j'avais opté pour le mac book pro je n'avais pas trop de budget mais j'en voulais absolument un , j'ai donc pris un modèle sur cdiscount qui propose un paiement en 4x sans frais (et sans passer par des sociétés à la con ) ça m'avais permis d'y accéder même s'il a fallu faire ceinture !

Bref dans ton cas si tu trouves un mac mini sous i5 pour 400 euros hésite pas !

Je te met en sus un petit lien qui compare les i5 et core2duo tu verras c'est très parlant sans compter les équipements (thunderbolt )
http://www.macworld.fr/mac/tests,test-mac-mini-2011,518129,1.htm


----------



## fabienduccio (13 Janvier 2013)

Merci pour ce lien très instructif! Je vois quand même qu'il y a une différence de puissance entre les deux mais peut être pas déterminante pour mon utilisation.

D'ailleurs, Mais pour 250 euros, voilà ce que je peux avoir: un core 2 duo 2ghz plus ancien avec cette config: 2x 2Go DDR3 1067 MHz et NVIDIA GeForce 9400 256Mo et Disque dur: 120Go. 

C'est intéressant car moins cher. Si je suis pas bête, ce mac mini avec intel core 2 duo revient au même que mon mac book en terme de puissance. Il a même une meilleure carte graphique et plus de ram. Donc c'est bien aussi, non?

Si je ne m'abuse, le mac mini i5 pourra faire tourner longtemps encore les suites d'Adobe pour la PAO, tandis que le core 2 duo se révélera plus vite limité en terme de puissance mais suffirait quand même pour les derniers CS et l'internet, non?

Ma tête commence à tourner, mais je m'oriente déjà mieux. D'occasion je peux donc aussi trouver des mac mini équipés de core2duo à des prix défiant toute concurrence! Peut être seraient ils suffisant pour l'utilité que j'en aurai et me permettrait de faire tourner sans souci CS4 (mon grand souci!:rateau...

Qu'en pensez vous donc?


----------



## jellyboy74 (13 Janvier 2013)

c'est exactement ca sauf sur un point . la 9400M est la carte qui équipe les macbook late 2009 et elle est moins puissante que la 320M qui est apparue après et qui elle même est un chouille plus puissante que la HD3000 . 

Dans l'idéal le top pour ton budget c'est :

Mac mini 2010 
OSX 10.5 ou plus 
2GO grand minimum mais tu pourra rajouter de la ram plus tard . 
Ge force 320 M avec 256 MO de ram partagé .


----------



## Invité (16 Janvier 2013)

Perso, j'ai un MIni 2009 C2D@2GHz, 10.7.5 (carte vidéo 9400) avec 8Go de Ram et un disque hybride (Momentus XT) et il est très réactif.
Pour l'instant il n'est jamais à la ramasse, ni avec VmFusion pour émuler un W$7, ni avec la suite CS5.
Il date un peu, mais franchement c'est toujours un plaisir.
Acheté d'occaze il y a 2 ans

A ta place je me tournerais vers un I5 à pas trop cher


----------



## fabienduccio (17 Janvier 2013)

Merci pour vos avis.

Maintenant ça va dépendre des offres que je trouve sur le marché. De temps en temps, quelques annonces C2D à 2ghz pour 200-250 euros, contre 390 (grand minimum, j'en ai vu deux à ce prix seulement) pour un i5. 
L'idée aussi c'est peut être de mettre le minimum pour de bons résultats, et vu que c'est de l'occase, je risque encore moins, aussi (on n'est jamais à l'abri d'un disfonctionnement, c'est toujours ce qui me fait peur avec le matériel d'occasion acheter à un particulier).

Ton avis monsieur Invité m'a convaincu pour le C2D. D'autant que je ne savais pas qu'il était possible de les gonfler à 8gigas. Même si je l'a montai à 4, déjà, ce serai bien...

Je prends comme base mon macbook en terme de puissance; ça m'oriente aussi.

Je vous tiens au courant!


----------



## Invité (17 Janvier 2013)

J'ai aussi un MB C2D@2GHz, donc comme mon Mini.
La différence, c'est la carte graphique (enfin la fausse carte graphique) du Mini qui est plus performante que celle du MB et surtout les 8Go de Ram et le disque hybride.

Donc pour (re)-trouver des perfs à pas trop cher, à ta place, je laisserais tomber le C2D et m'orienterais vers le I5, voir le I7.

Sinon, il faut compter la Ram et le disque qui va bien (idéalement un SSD. Mais même un hybride cherche dans les 100) Or tu auras les même perfs (même certainement mieux) avec un I5 sans ça


----------



## fabienduccio (18 Janvier 2013)

Le problème, c'est que ça devient tout de suite plus cher. Déjà, des i 5, en occasion, finalement, il n'y en a pas beaucoup, à moins d'habiter la région parisienne. Et puis neuf, ce n'est pas mon budget. Du coup, je me pose la question de savoir si je vais pas attendre d'avoir la finance pour investir vraiment dans un i7 en neuf, dans plusieurs mois, histoire qu'il me fasse plusieurs années.

Pour l'instant, quitte à dépenser peu dépensons peu (c'est parce que j'ai besoin d'une deuxième station), quelqu'un me propose son vieux G5 bipro 2ghz avec ses softs Adobe sous licence et une bonne tablette graphique pour 200 euros; je n'aurai rien à ajouter, et le tout est en excellent état. Je garde l'argent "économisé" pour un prochain achat en fin d'année, peut être quand je ferai évoluer les softs en parallèle. 

Par rapport au prix, ça me semble correct 200 euros. Il fera le temps qu'il fera. En terme de puissance ça ira, et il remplira bien sa fonction de dépannage pour cette année. Ca se tient? 
Je vais le chercher ce week end normalement.

(pour l'écran, j'en ai récupérer un de 22", parfait).

Ca se tient cet achat à votre avis, question prix?


----------



## jellyboy74 (18 Janvier 2013)

Bah comme je te l'ai dit la puissance du bi processeur G5 n'est plus à démontrer . Si tu peu met un maximum de mémoire vive et tu as un bête . 

à 200 euros il n'y a rien à dire surtout que la finition est encore d'actualité puisque c'est quasiment le même boîtier que les mac pro ( je sais ce que je dis puisque j'ai eu le G5 et j'ai un mac pro ) . 

Et pis bon on diras ce qu'on veux mais les G5 sous 10.5 étaient vraiment plus fiables et stables .


----------



## fabienduccio (18 Janvier 2013)

Encore une fois merci,

et une fois n'est pas coutume, je réfléchis encore.

Je me suis fixé maintenant 250 euros maximum. Et dans cet ordre de prix, il me faudra choisir entre ce G5 ou donc un mac mini en core 2 duo à 1,83 ou 2ghz, voire 2,23 ghz, (plus, ça devient plus cher en général). Du coup, maintenant, mon idée c'était peut être d'attendre qu'un mac mini de la sorte se libère d'ici là. J'ai une semaine pour réfléchir.

En défaveur du G5, j'ai lu beaucoup de commentaires sur les forums qui m'ont fait prendre conscience que j'allais peut être malgré tout mettre 200 euros dans une machine qui n'évoluerait plus du tout, puisque certains disant même ne plus pouvoir afficher certains sites internet... et concernant la mémoire vive, j'ai lu qu'il s'agissait d'un vieux type de mémoire (ddr2 je crois) qui coutait trois fois plus cher car moins produite que celle déstinée à un mac mini.
Et enfin la conso et le bruit. Il est semble-t il énergivore et très bruyant.

Je vois là pour un mac mini intel Core 2 Duo, 1.83 GHz, 1024 Mo, 80 Go, pour 220 euros.

Ca me rassure dans le sens, où je resserre mon choix. Prix maxi 250 euros. Avantage pour un intel en core 2 duo...

Maintenant, niveau puissance, ca se tient. Mon choix se fera sur l'évolutivité, étant donné qu'il sera destiné à faire un peu d'internet. D'ailleurs à ce sujet. Un G5 se retrouve t-il très limité pour aller sur le net (vis à vis du flash)?

Merci à vous qui m'aidez franchement à y voir plus clair. Pas simple.


----------



## jellyboy74 (18 Janvier 2013)

Alors tout ceux qui disent que le G ne peuvent plus affichés internet n'ont pas fait les maj ! 

J'ai un eMAC G4 dans ma cuisine qui me sert de super mp3 mais aussi de navigateur d'appoint et il gère très bien le net ! 

Pour le bruit c'est absolument faux , les seul G5 qui faisaient du bruit son les single 1,8 ghz qui étaient refroidis par ventirad là ou les autres sont en watercooling !! 

Sinon comme je te l'ai dis un core 2 duo est plus ouvert à l'évolutivité dans une certaine limite sachant que 70 % de cette gamme utilise elle aussi de la DDR2 ( 2GO max si je me souviens bien contre 32GO pour un G5 ) et que tu pourras aller jusqu'à 10.8 maxi car je doute que le prochain OSX soit vraiment optimisé pour le c2d . De plus va changer un HDD dans un c2d ......... alors que sur ton G5 tu peu en mettre 4 en 15 secondes . 

Après il ne faut pas oublier qu'un Mini ce n'est qu'un macbook dans une boîte carré , donc je sais pas toi mais moi dès que je fait des tâches lourdes dessus en général j'entends les ventilos tourner à fond alors qu'avec un G5 tu as le temps de voir faire . 

Et pour le prix de la DDR2 c'est vrai qu'elle coûte un chouille chers mais on en trouves beaucoup d'occasion . 

Par contre si tu trouves un c2d en DDR3 , là ok ca reste le meilleur choix . Et ne te fis pas trop à la fréquence car selon la génération du core 2 duo un 2.24 peu être meilleur qu'un 2,4 .


----------



## fabienduccio (18 Janvier 2013)

Merci Jellyboy pour ton expertise!
Pour la ram, c'est ce que je m'étais dit finalement en consultant les préférences de mon macbook; j'ai vu que c'était de la ddr2. De plus pour la ddr3 sur du C2D, il faut remonter à 2009 je crois (d'après ce que j'ai vu sur un tableau), et les vendeurs pas dupes ne les baisseront jamais à moins de 300 euros. Ce qui paraitrait normal!

Mon macbook, je l'ai monté à 2 go de ram, soit, le maximum (j'ai appris plus tard qu'ils supportaient officieusement 3go). Et oui, dans des tâches lourdes ça rame quand même, et les opérations peuvent parfois prendre beaucoup de temps. Mais quand on s'est habitué à travailler ainsi, ça ne pose plus de problème. 
L'important, c'est la fluidité dans l'utilisation courante des softs selon moi. Je ne fais pas une opération méga lourde toutes les dix secondes. Ce qui me fait le plus ramer l'ordi ce sont les dessins vectorisés invectorisables tant il y a d'éléments. . Mais là c'est à moi de m'adapter, pour ne pas faire du boulot insensé! Et les superpositions de calques de plusieurs centaines de mégas, là aussi je suis patient. Mais je ne me plains pas et je trouve mon environnement de travail très agréable!

Et le temps de la reflexion allant avec la neige, je crois qu'un G5 me satisfera puisque c'est vraiment pour utiliser la suite CS2 essentiellement et Indesign en CS4. Ainsi qu'aller sur le net pour poser des questions sur les forums mac par exemple, lire les infos, consulter mes comptes, regarder rarement une vidéo, acheter un truc en ligne.
Je me rend compte que je n'ai absolument aucune utilité à passer sur du système d'exploitation plus récent pour le moment! En somme je suis un acheteur heureux pour ce genre d'affaire.

Je vais voir la météo et voir avec le gars pour prendre ça demain alors. Un G5 à 200 euros.

A bientôt!


----------



## jellyboy74 (18 Janvier 2013)

Et bien ravi d'avoir pu t'aider dans ce choix pas évident . 

Je pense que c'est le meilleur choix à faire , surtout que tu pourra booster méchamment ta ram plus tard 

Pour ce qui est des maj pour internet je te conseil de les prendre sur le site old apps dans la section dédié .

Tu y trouvers les dernières maj de safari , adobe flash ect pour 10.5 version ppc ( que tu fera après les maj combo que tz trouveras dans le menu pomme . ) 

J'éspère qu'on auras droit à une belle photo de ta bestiole et tu verras que ca marche fort pour la photo .


----------



## fabienduccio (20 Janvier 2013)

Bon, ça y est! Les photos prochainement si vous voulez, enfin, c'est un gros mac qui pèse lourd. La tablette graphique, c'est une vielle tablette graphique wacom intuos 2, qui à l'air de fonctionner très bien. Et c'est la suite cs3 que j'ai avec!
Donc franchement, vu le prix, c'est plus que parfait pour moi!

Merci pour le site old apps, parce que les MAJ datent de 2008! Sinon, premières impressions, ça tourne drôlement bien! Et non, ça ne fait pas un bruit infernal, il est même très silencieux!
J'ai testé l'ouverture simultanée de la suite cs3, et ça n'a pas bronché.

Je crois au final, que j'aurai de meilleurs perfs avec ce nouveau G5 qu'avec mon macbook.

Par contre j'ai regardé, c'est la ddr de base qu'il y a d'installer dessus. Je me pose la question si je dois nécessairement remettre la même chose qu'à l'origine, ou si je peux installer de la ddr2?

Merci encore pour vos réponses.

Je vais pouvoir bosser!


----------



## jellyboy74 (20 Janvier 2013)

Je t'avais dis que c'était de la bombe ces gros trucs ( et en plus ils sont beaux ) . 

Oui old apps tu as tout le nécessaire , surtout pour adobe flash . 

Pour la DDR , il faut surtout pas mettre de DDR2 , tu es obligé de remettre exactement la même . 

Tu as combien de ram sur ton G5 ?

Ceci dit je suis surpris j'ai toujours vu de la DDR2 sur les powermac .A moins qu'il soit de  fin 2003 / début 2004 dans ce cas là c'est de la PC3200 que tu dois mettre :

http://www.materiel.net/barrette-me...value-select-ddr-1-go-pc3200-cas-3-16935.html

Normalement tu as 4 Slots , on peu trouver des 2GO .


----------



## Invité (20 Janvier 2013)

D'après Mactracker c'est 





> PC-3200 2.5v, unbuffered, 8-byte, nonparity 184-pin DDR SDRAM (matched pairs)


 8Go Max si c'est le premier modèle à 2*2GHz sinon 4Go


----------



## fabienduccio (25 Janvier 2013)

Oui, c'est bien ça.
  Type :	DDR SDRAM
  Vitesse :	PC3200U-30330

Par contre, dans les informations systèmes; l'ordi m'indique huit emplacements mémoires. Donc si les barrettes sont à 1go max, je peux le faire monter à 8go... Je doute l'emmener jusque là, mais j'essaierai bien de trouver d'occaz quatre petites à 1go pour pas cher du tout. 

Pour répondre à ta question, l'ordi est actuellement équipé de 1,5 go de ram, en 6x256mo. C'est un peu faible, je le ressent un peu comparé à la ddr2 de mon macbook. C'est la seule chose que je n'avais pas vérifiée... la ddr est sans doute sensiblement moins efficace que la ddr2 à puissance égale j'imagine. that's life.

En tout cas, je bosse sur in design et photoshop cs3, et ça tourne très bien...


----------



## jellyboy74 (25 Janvier 2013)

Oui la ddr est plus faible sans conteste mais si tu trouves de quoi la monter à 8GO tu verra les performances s'envoler .

Du coup je vais peut être me racheter un PowermacG5 pour de la mao


----------



## Invité (26 Janvier 2013)

A priori si tu as 8 slots, c'est bon.
Ton ordi doit pouvoir monter à 8Go avec 8 barrettes de 1Go 
(n'oublie pas d'acheter par paire !)


----------



## fabienduccio (26 Janvier 2013)

Sur le bon coin, il y a de la ram pour pas cher. 40 euros pour 6 go par exemple. Ca vaut quand même le coup de l'upgrader un peu mon nouvel ordi! Il finira plus puissant que mon macbook sans conteste.

Je profite déjà de la qualité de l'environnement de travail que cela me procure. Un fauteuil avec un écran d'une vingtaine de pouces. Le clavier et la souris sans fil. Ma colonne se repose et ma nuque aussi. Je peux taper mon texte sans effort. C'est vraiment parfait!

Comme quoi, c'est important de savoir cerner ses attentes afin d'obtenir ce qu'il y a de mieux pour un prix franchement dérisoire.

Bien sûr, quand j'aurai mis la main sur de la ram, et en paire c'est entendu, je vous dirai ce que ça donne.


----------



## jellyboy74 (26 Janvier 2013)

Tu vas halluciner !

Sur les PPC c'est dingue comme la RAm joue un rôle important . 
Par contre quand tu rajoutera ta ram hésite pas à vérifier la poussière sur les ventilo et l'état de tes tuyaux WC si il y en est équipé.

S'il est en IDE tu peu acheter un adaptateur IDE/SATA qui te permettra d'installer un SSD par exemple !
Et là je peu te dire que ca deviens délirant ( boot en 10 secondes , j'ai même ouvert pas moins de 50 apps en 20 secondes ! ) 

S'il est en SATA c'est parfait . Ca dépend du modéle .


----------



## fabienduccio (27 Janvier 2013)

Voilà, c'est commandé. 4 go par Le bon coin, encore! pour 40 euros, donc ça va. Ca le fera monter à 5go de ram; ça me semble déjà pas mal. Je verrai après si je ressens la nécessité de remettre 4gigas supplémentaires.

C'est marrant, concernant un disque ssd, j'y avais vaguement pensé. Mais je me pose une question. Faut il que l'os soit nécessairement installé sur le ssd pour voir une différence de perf? Car étant donné que j'ai pu récupérer l'ordi avec tout l'attirail de softs déjà installés (d'autant que je n'ai pas pu récupérer tous les cds d'installation, alors sur des vieilles versions, je te raconte pas la galère pour remettre la main dessus! Office notamment.). Ca m'embêterait de devoir tout remettre à zéro! A moins qu'il soit possible de faire un transfert de tout ça d'un disque dur à l'autre sans avoir à tout réinstaller...
C'est une question comme ça car je n'ai pas encore l'intention de m'acheter un ssd, mais cela pourrait m'inciter ou me dissuader selon la réponse.

Sinon ça m'indique protocole ATA ou encore type de socket ATA série ou encore bus ATA série. C'est donc ATA ou SATA? Vu qu'il y a marqué ATA série ça me met le doute. D'après ce que j'ai pu lire sur le net ATA série ou encore serial ATA serait donc SATA? 

Sinon, quelle puissance me recommanderiez vous pour un ssd? Un ssd de 80 gb serait il efficace? Et enfin, je vois qu'ils sont au SATA 2 et SATA 3. Est ce possible de mettre ça sur un bus SATA tout simple voire IDE?

Ce qu'il y a de sûr c'est qu'il me reste une place pour un DD.

Je vais dejà voir avec la ram ce que ça donne.

Pour la poussière, il est assez sale dedans. Je vais acheter une bombe d'air comprimé pour le nettoyer.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses et conseils!!


----------



## jellyboy74 (27 Janvier 2013)

Oui Sèrial ATA veux dire SATA !

Pour ressentir la différence il faut biensur que l'OS soit sur le SSD . Si tu veux conserver tes données , apps etc c'est très simple . 

Il suffit de mettre ton SSD , tu démarre sur ton HDD classic , tu télécharge le programme pour Mac copy carbon ( gratuit ) , tu lance l'apps et là tu pourra copier une image de ton HDD sur le SSD ( sachant qu'il faut que le SSD soit assez grand pour contenir l'image biensur ) 

Une fois que c'est fait tu vas dans les préférences system et tu choisis ton SSD comme disque de démarrage , ca devrais marcher nickel et si ca marche pas tu redémarre avec alt et tu démarre sur ton HDD pour recommencer . Attention il faudra bien formater ton SSD en carte de partition apple ( dans partition , 1 partition et en bas option ) .

Et surtout pas d'air comprimé pour nettoyer ! Il y a pas pire pour massacrer les micro soudures . Coton tige et point barre !


----------



## Invité (27 Janvier 2013)

Si tu n'as pas assez de place pour copier tout ton disque sur le SSD, tu as la solution de garder tes bibliothèques importantes (par défaut, c'est celles d'iTunes, de iPhoto, ton dossier de films) sur le disque à plateaux.
En lançant iTunes et iPhoto avec "alt" tu choisis la bibliothèque par défaut.
Pour le dossier film, tu peux glisser un alias dans SSD/Users/Toi/Vidéos ou utiliser les liens symboliques (c'est mieux qu'un alias) avec symbolyclincker par ex


----------



## fabienduccio (27 Janvier 2013)

Merci je vais voir de ce coté alors. C'est intéressant. 

Une fois fait cela je pourrai supprimer l'OS du disque dur original ou bien je dois impérativement le garder avec la copie sur le ssd?

Pour les bibliothèques, merci du conseil, mais vu que c'est un ordi pour bosser, je n'ai pas beaucoup de trucs de ce coté là. Un peu de musique seulement. J'ai surtout 50 giga d'installation de softs. Mais il faut que je fasse le tri. Genre Illustrator ou photoshop et autres en trois versions: 10, CS2 et CS3... etc etc.:mouais:
Le gars faisait des installs nouvelles sans supprimer les vieilles versions de ses softs, je trouve ça bizarre. Bien que tous ces softs soient légaux je vois pas l'intérêt de garder tout.

Bon, en tout cas, c'est bien pour le ssd. Je vais sûrement investir là aussi.

Ok pour le coton tige!

Thanks a lot!


----------



## jellyboy74 (27 Janvier 2013)

Bah une fois que tu es sur que tout marche oui tu peu formater ton HDD .


----------



## Invité (27 Janvier 2013)

Tu peux supprimer l'Os du disque sans soucis.
Mais à ta place, je le garderais. Si tu as un soucis sur le SSD, c'est super pratique et beaucoup plus rapide de booter sur l'autre disque pour réparer (utilitaire de disque, diskwarrior, techtool pro, drive genius etc)


----------



## fabienduccio (28 Janvier 2013)

J'ai trouvé ça sur le net: http://www.priceminister.com/offer/buy/165069946/kingston-ssdnow-v-200.html

SATA 600 pour 60 go de stockage, pour 60 euros. C'est un bon rapport qualité prix? Il m'a l'air rapide pour cet ordre de prix (600mo/s de débit de transfert).

Après je me demandais: est-il nécessaire d'acheter une boite pour le passer à 3"5 pour l'insérer dans le mac, ou bien je peux le poser comme ça?


----------



## jellyboy74 (28 Janvier 2013)

Le même en moins chers .
http://www.materiel.net/disque-ssd/sandisk-sandisk-ssd-64-go-79675.html

Sinon oui il te faut un kit pour l'installer ( histoire d'alimentation je crois ) 

Bref deux chose . Attends un peu et prend un 120 , parce que 60 ca fait quand même court . 
Tu n'auras jamais 600 mo de débit . Pourquoi ? parce que c'est ce qu'il marque sur le papier et pour du sata 3 . Toi tu est en Sata première génération , au même titre que les barrettes mémoires , le débit est moins important . Mais tu peu t'attendre à environ 150 mo ce qui reste 3 fois plus rapide qu'u HDD de base .


----------



## fabienduccio (28 Janvier 2013)

Ah ok,

Mais est ce vraiment utile d'avoir 120 GB si le taux de transfert dépend surtout de la norme SATA? Si c'est juste pour du stockage supplémentaire, c'est peut être pas utile, non? Je n'ai pas besoin d'avoir beaucoup de stockage sur celui ci. 
J'ai des DD normaux assez volumineux pour le stockage. L'idée c'est de faire une image disque comme vous me l'avez conseillé et profiter d'un peu de rapidité supplémentaire (trois fois plus rapide ça me convient), avec la Ram qui vient derrière, je crois que ça suffira pour cet ordi, et pour bosser convenablement.

J'ai quand même demandé une offre négociée, je verrai ce que dira le vendeur.


----------



## jellyboy74 (28 Janvier 2013)

Bah à toi de voir ( Leopard demande environ 15 GO plus ce que tu mettra avec ) dans tout les cas , Léopard avec un SSD sur un G5 démarrais en 14 secondes chrono chez moi avec ce même Kingston en V100 (j'avais 8GO de ram ) et sur mon mac pro je démarre en 9 seconde sous Lion . 

Donc autant te dire que ca démoule .


----------



## fabienduccio (31 Janvier 2013)

> 2x2/2x2,5 Ghz : mémoire type DDR-SDRAM dimm PC 3200 (8 slots) selon Apple ces machines supportent au maximum 8x1024 soit 8 Go, mais de nombreux utilisateurs indiquent avoir mis 8x2048 Mo soit 16 Go. Attention, il est recommandé de monter les mémoires par paires./QUOTE]
> 
> C'est ce que j'ai lu plus haut dasn le forum concernant la mémoire vive pour mon G5. D'une part, je ne savais pas qu'il était possible de dépasser "la dose prescrite" en matière de ram, et d'autre part existe-t-il vraiment des barettes de ddr ram en 2go? Je crois ne jamais en avoir vu sur les sites de vente. A moins que je me trompe...


----------



## jellyboy74 (31 Janvier 2013)

Oui ca existe mais ca coûte un bras :
http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composa...2-5-V-m-eacute-moire-enregistr-eacute-Ecc.htm

Mais honnêtement rien ne sert de mettre plus de 8 GO sur un G5 c'est très large , surtout avec 10.5

j'ai même trouvé de la 4GO :

http://www.amazon.fr/PC2-3200-REGIS...22?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1359673881&sr=1-22

Ce qui laisse supposer 32 GO mais je doute que la CM les prennent en compte !


----------



## fabienduccio (1 Février 2013)

Ah ok!  Autant pour moi. Par contre en lien c'est de la 2100. Moi c'est de la 3200. Mais bon vu le prix de toute façon...

J'ai encore une question concernant la ram. Je viens de recevoir 1 go par la poste. Evidemment, j'attends 3 autres gigas afin de pouvoir les assembler ensemble par paire. 
Le un giga tout seul, je l'ai installé, et en effet, l'ordi ne la prend pas en compte... Il considère le slot comme étant vide... C'est normal non?

Je me demandais du coup si il fallait nécessairement que la marque soit identique pour une paire de ram? Parce que les 3 gigas que je vais recevoir ne sont sans doute pas de la même marque... il n'y aura pas de problème de compatibilité avec ma barrette de 1 giga déjà achetée?


----------



## jellyboy74 (1 Février 2013)

Alors attention il prend le dual channel en compte par paire . Normalement tu as deux slot en bas et deux plus haut . Il faut que tu mette ta ram dans le premier du haut . Et que tu appuie sur le petit bouton à côté pour ré initialiser le tout . Par contre si après ca le mac ne prend pas en compte la ram c'est qu'elle est défaillante .

et juste pour l'histoire on ne dis pas "autant pour moi " mais "au temps pour moi " en référence à une expression militaire .  ( c'était le point culture du jour    )


----------



## fabienduccio (1 Février 2013)

Salut! Au temps pour moi j'ai toujours écrit autant pour moi! Ah mais c'est bien de toujours apprendre des choses. Surtout à propos d'expressions qu'on utilise tous les jours sans vraiment bien les comprendre finalement...:mouais: Je suis curieux de connaître l'histoire.

Bon alors, concernant la ram. Je l'ai mise tout en haut comme tu me l'as conseillé. En fait, à la base, les ram d'origine sont disposées à partir du centre. Si bien qu'il me reste effectivement un slot libre tout en bas, et un slot libre tout en haut. Je l'ai mise tout en haut. Par contre je n'ai pas trouvé le petit bouton en question. Ou se trouve-t-il exactement sur la carte mère?
Car là, en effet, ma ram n'est toujours pas prise en compte par l'ordi.

J'attends de trouver le bouton pour voir, mais j'espère surtout que la barrette n'est pas défectueuse...


----------



## jellyboy74 (1 Février 2013)

http://2nix.free.fr/vrac/reset.JPG

PS:Selon l'Académie française1, « au temps » est une expression militaire signifiant qu'un des soldats n'était pas dans le temps en faisant un mouvement, et que l'opération doit être reprise depuis le début


----------



## fabienduccio (2 Février 2013)

Bonsoir!

Alors, je viens de recevoir mes 3 barettes de ram. J'ai tout installé selon la méthode et rien ne marche!:afraid::afraid:
Le mac n'en reconnait aucune! Je me demande si il s'agit de la ram ou de l'ordi. Ce sont deux vendeurs différents qui m'auraient vendu tous les deux de la ram défectueuse?
C'est pourtant bien de la ddr PC3200. J'en ai trois de marque samsung et une de marque kingston. Elles ont toutes l'air neuves comme décrits dans l'annonce. Et elles font toutes 1 giga, donc 2X1 giga...

A noter qu'au redémarrage de l'ordi j'ai eu un kernel panic. Après, j'ai réinitialisé la pram au cas où...

Mon ordi m'indique des slots vides là où j'ai installé mes barrettes...

Je m'en remets à vous car je en sais pas de quoi cela peut venir... et surtout j'espère que ça ne vient pas de la ram...

Je vais essayé plusieurs combinaisons de "dual channel" au cas où il n'y en aurait qu'une ou deux de défectueuses seulement...


----------



## jellyboy74 (3 Février 2013)

C'est vraiment bizarre :......

Je pense que t'es pas débile mais tu les as bien enclenchés ?? (des fois il faut appuyer très fort ) 

Moi je te conseil de virer toutes les barrettes et d'essayer une par une juste pour voir si ca démarre ou pas .


----------



## Invité (3 Février 2013)

Les Mac sont super sensible pour la Ram.
Des fois en achetant à moins cher on ne s'y retrouve pas.

Petit exemple, le service info chez moi balance des PC133 en 128Mo et 64Mo à priori compatible avec mes iMacG3/G4 et mon B/B.
Par commodité, je les teste sur le B/B
moins de la moitié des barrettes sont compatible avec mes Mac. Mais si elles passent sur le B/B, elles sont aussi correctes sur les iMac G3 et l'iMacG4.

A priori, elles ne semblent pas différentes en terme de spec. Mais tout n'est pas marqué sur les barrettes (ECC, latence, etc&#8230

Si ça me tient à c&#339;ur, et pour des vieux ordis (pour le neuf, je vois aussi chez MacWay), j'achète chez OWC pour être sûr de la compatibilité&#8230;


----------



## fabienduccio (3 Février 2013)

Mouai ça sent la barrette incompatible tout ça. J'ai parcouru les forums pour en savoir un peu plus et visiblement je ne suis pas le premier à avoir eu ce genre de problème... Pour le ecc, les vendeurs m'ont spécifiés que ça n'en était pas, donc là dessus je leur fait confiance...

Ca ne vient pas des ports puisque l'ordi n'a pas de souci pour reconnaitre les barrettes d'origine. 
Quand même, il n'affiche même pas les nouvelles dans les infos systèmes. Donc il ne les détecte même pas! 

Je vais faire ce que tu me dis Jelly boy. Barrette après barrette et voir si l'ordi boot ou pas. Passé cet test je vous donnerai le verdict. Mais à mon avis, ça va repartir à la revente tout ça!

J'irai voir sur macway comme tu me le conseilles Invité, quitte à y mettre une dizaine d'euros supplémentaires. Si c'est sûr que ça marche... parce que je ne voudrais pas refaire la même... parce que oui, il faudrait que je sois sûr.

Sinon, oui je les enclenche bien, mais c'était bien de le rappeller, on ne sait jamais. J'avais l'impression d'écraser la carte mère en les mettant!

Je me suis peut être précipité en les achetant, tant pis.


Je viens d'aller voir sur macway. Ce n'est pas le même prix non plus. Pour passer à 4 gigas seulement, ça me coutera 120 euros... Mmmmh, ça fait plus cher comme investissement... mais comme on dit faut peut être savoir ce qu'on veut.

La nuit porte conseil,

Merci de vos conseils en tout cas!


----------



## jellyboy74 (3 Février 2013)

Si je me souviens bien j'avais celle ci :


http://www.google.fr/products/catal...UYGmBYWx0QXckYDADA&ved=0CFwQ8wIwAw#ps-sellers

Tu as trouvé le fameux bouton au fait ? 
Et est ce que tu as fait une Pram au bootage ??


----------



## fabienduccio (3 Février 2013)

Salut!

La suite des aventures... J'ai rebooté avec une ram d'installée seulement à chaque fois et l'ordi ne démarrait pas. Il était sous tension mais n'affichait rien. Donc je conclu que ma ram est incompatible.

Sinon, oui j'ai tout essayé. J'ai appuyé sur le petit bouton, j'ai fait pomme+alt+p+r, mais à chaque fois l'ordi ne les affichait même pas dans les infos systèmes. Et même si il les reconnaissait malgré tout sans les afficher dans les infos systèmes (si ça peut arriver), ll aurait du booter lors de mes essais une par une...

Merci pour les liens,

J'ai trouvé ça sur Ebay sinon. Tout en bas de la page il y a les mac G5 compatibles. C'est un vendeur professionnel basé en Angleterre. La ram n'est vraiment pas chère et à priori garantie. Vous pensez que c'est bon? http://cgi.ebay.fr/Low-Density-2GB-2x1GB-DDR-400-PC3200-Non-ECC-Desktop-PC-Memory-RAM-184-pin-/221181189401?pt=UK_Computing_ComputerComponents_MemoryRAM_JN&hash=item337f6d1d19#ht_54470wt_1167


----------



## jellyboy74 (3 Février 2013)

Non ECC ca devrais le faire !

Par contre dans la première il spécifie spécial apple . Pour mon powerbook G4 j'avais besoin de Sdram pc 133 ( et oui ! ) j'avais ajouté 5 euros de plus mais pris un modèle certifié apple . 39 euros les 1 GO( 2 fois 500 MO ) ca faisait mal mais bon .....


----------



## fabienduccio (3 Février 2013)

Celles que je venais d'acheter étaient aussi non ECC, et pourtant elle ne passent pas.

Je suis aller voir sur OWC. La conversion euro/dollar rend l'achat aussi très intéressant; une trentaine d'euros pour les deux barrettes. Et c'est sûr que là, c'est certifié. Mais bon, rapiat que je suis j'ai envie de me tenter celle du vendeur d'Ebay à 27 euros la paire! (Avec cette mentalité on perd vite plus qu'on ne gagne...)

Vous feriez quoi à ma place? Vous prendriez sur Ebay ou chez owc?


----------



## jellyboy74 (3 Février 2013)

Moi je pense comme ca , même en cette période de crise :

- un , tu achètes pas chers sur eBay , ca marche tant mieux . Ca marche pas , tu as 27 euros dans le fion . Possibilités de retour quasi nulle . 

- Deux tu met chers mais chez owc tu es sur et certain que ca marche . Si ca marche pas , retour garanti . Et d'un point de vue plus posé (long terme ) tu vas garder ton ordi encore un bon moment alors c'est investissement que tu vas largement rentabiliser mais avec le stress en moins .


----------



## Invité (3 Février 2013)

Bah, pour moi comme je disais, c'est chez les pros d'OWC


----------



## fabienduccio (3 Février 2013)

Ok, c'est décidé je prend 2 gigas chez OWC. Ca me fera déjà 3,5 gigas sur mon ordi. Suffisant dans un premier temps pour faire ce que j'ai à faire. J'étendrai après si besoin.

Invité, tu n'as jamais eu de souci avec les expéditions dès Etas Unis par Owc? Pas de taxe pour la ram par exemple? Ou de colis jamais arrivés?

Je vous ferai part du matos dans quinze jours (le temps que je les reçoive). Merci pour les bons conseils


----------



## Invité (3 Février 2013)

fabienduccio a dit:


> Invité, tu n'as jamais eu de souci avec les expéditions dès Etas Unis par Owc? Pas de taxe pour la ram par exemple? Ou de colis jamais arrivés?



Non. Quand j'ai découvert le site, cétait 1993, mais j'étais sur place.
Ensuite depuis 95, je commande chez eux (sauf dans la période délirante ou le $ valait 10FF, et je n'ai jamais eu de colis non arrivé où qui ait pris plus de 2 semaines. La moyenne est entre 7 et 10 jours.
Je n'ai payé qu'une seule fois des frais de douane (ça m'a fait tout drôle d'autant que la somme était conséquente et c'était direct au facteur), c'est le coup où j'ai acheté un iBook, un boîtier 5,25 + un graveur en Usb/FW, un disque dur et de la Ram.
La valeur totale était proche de  500$, ceci explique cela.
Mon dernier achat : 110 de Ram le 1/1/2012 est arrivé en 1 semaine et sans frais de douane.


----------



## jellyboy74 (3 Février 2013)

Je confirme c'est des vrais pro . Aucuns équivalent en Europe .


----------



## fabienduccio (3 Février 2013)

Invité a dit:


> Je n'ai payé qu'une seule fois des frais de douane (ça m'a fait tout drôle d'autant que la somme était conséquente et c'était direct au facteur), c'est le coup où j'ai acheté un iBook, un boîtier 5,25 + un graveur en Usb/FW, un disque dur et de la Ram.
> La valeur totale était proche de  500$, ceci explique cela.
> Mon dernier achat : 110 de Ram le 1/1/2012 est arrivé en 1 semaine et sans frais de douane.



C'est ça; dès que l'achat devient très conséquent tu paies des frais de douane. Mais pour la ram ça devrait aller donc! Je préférais demander au cas où.

En tout cas c'est commandé!


----------



## fabienduccio (21 Février 2013)

C'est bon ça marche! Reçus 2 gigas aujourd'hui. Merci pour tout!


----------



## jellyboy74 (21 Février 2013)

Nickel , là tu vas être bien .


----------

